# Heeeeeeeers JOHNNY!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

He is out! A little angst moment when they said they couldn't find him but a call to Edie took care of that. He is such a good little boy, never cried in the crate, never even trembled. Oh my, did he smell bad and he had some of the biggest fleas I have ever seen. But he was a sweetie and very patient as it took me over two hours to get him spruced up. He now smells sweet and I was able to get all the matts out without cutting! He needs a good cut but that will come later. I could do very little about his eye staining, just get the dried goop off, but it will grow out. Have I said what a GOOD boy he is? Hasn't barked yet. He is too skinny but he loved the girls and the girls loved him! Actually he loves Lily a little too much, kept trying to mount her:w00t:. But Lily will have none of that and Nadia actually played with him or tried to mount him:blink:. I think it was half and half, but I have never seen Nadia try to mount any dog and she usually does not play so it was great to see her play. So here he is, the first pic is of when they were bringing him to me at the shelter, the next two are front and back after cleaning. It was hard to get good pics of him, he is always on the go:wub:. I'll post pics of him with the girls in another post.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thanks so much for the update and bless you for helping this little guy. He's a cutie!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Gigi :cheer: Johnny's sprung. :chili::chili: He's so cute and looks so happy in that second picture. You did a great job on him. I think he'll be snapped up really quickly. He just looks like the most loveable dude in the world. Sounds like he's trying to put some lovin' on your girls too :blink:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for springing Johnny from jail. He looks like a little sweetie and will only thrive from here on out.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to a wonderful new world sweet Johnny.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Bless your heart for getting Johnny out. He looks so adorable. Give the little one a hug for me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Utterly adorable!! What a great thing you did for this cute little man!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: He is such a cutie :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeeeee!!!! :chili::chili:

Thanks so much, Gigi!!! See you in a couple of hours!!

Love ya girlfriend :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a little troope,amazing how well they get around after so much! I bet he's going to be happy at Casa De Caca.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He looks very lively. Glad he's sprung...another fluff life saved!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

OMGoodness, what a doll. ((Gigi)), how kind of you and your husband to do this. 

You are amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You ladies are the best! Lucky Johnny boy is one sweet baby.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaaawwww, he looks like a pistol - bet he's got a fun personality!!! THANK YOU for springing the little guy!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations for getting him out and what a cutie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a good looking little guy. Makes me wonder how anyone could just give him up. 

You guys are angels, malt angels.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww he is a cutie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a cutie! Bless you for taking him and giving him a second chance (and a doggie makeover!)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub::wub::wub:Such angels for rescuing this precious lil guy!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It takes a very special person to go out of their way to help a poor little fluff that needs a new start in life, Thank you for being that person with a giving and loving heart. God Bless you
Johnny life is just starting for you littleman:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for getting this boy out!! What a little cutie he is


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, bless you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How wonderful for you to take care of him....he's adorable and looks full of fun.


----------

